# Wildcat 12-30 after the storm



## frapcap (Dec 28, 2015)

Planning on heading up after the storm on Wednesday to the 18-24" projected model for the Presidential range. They've been cold since Sunday, the ground is frozen, and the (limited) snow they make should set a base for the new stuff to fall on. I don't expect a full mountain of skiing at first bell, but do expect the ropes to start dropping over the course of the day, and if they get cover in the trees, would be great to get in there and pack it down, too. 

I'll have blue-gray pants, bright blue boots, and orange Atomic Nomad skis (forgot what color my new jacket is). Also have a black helmet with an AZ sticker and a 'Gansett sticker on it. Shout "RAY RAY" like a southern gentleman for my attention since my name rhymes with "HEY" and that is often yelled on the mountain.

PM me for my cell # if you want to meet up for some turns and/or beers. I can ski all over the mountain- groomed, bumps, and trees if they're in play (crossing my fingers!)

Ray


----------



## mishka (Dec 28, 2015)

I'll call you in AM


----------



## frapcap (Dec 28, 2015)

Sounds good! Our home is about 2 hours from Wildcat (assuming the snow slows us down). You're welcome to come up tomorrow evening.


----------



## bigbog (Dec 29, 2015)

Wow...indeed that little batch of heavier accumulation looks like Wildcat exactly:smile: , it would be great for them.


----------



## frapcap (Dec 29, 2015)

They got a good 9-10". Maybe 2-3 more tonight, but probably not enough. Calling it.


----------



## deadheadskier (Dec 29, 2015)

Not going?? Might not be what you hoped, but still probably the best skiing of the season so far.


----------

